# training log 21 y/o



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

21 years old, bodyweight 262lbs today after gym on gym scales. have aways trained to be strong and nothing else but recently did a bodybuilding show just to say ive done one. after doing it realised it was actually not as gay as i thought it would be and enjoyed it. so my goal is to get really big and strong then cut towards the end of next year and come back like a ripped dinosaur whilst having the strength to bench 600lbs deadlift like 800lbs plus. bench is at like 540lbs now and deadlift 750lbs on a standard gym bar.

all sets listed are my working sets. i build up to one big set and go to failure on that. sets before them are just gradually building up and warming up

chest shoulders triceps

bench press 160kg 14reps

strict log press 105kg 6reps

dumbell flys 10kg 30reps

side raises 10kg 30reps

front raises 10kg 30reps

cable pushdowns 50kg 18reps


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

To be honest that post tells people nothing about yourself goals etc.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Any sets? Or just reps?

And yes more detail needed about u!


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> To be honest that post tells people nothing about yourself goals etc.





1venom1 said:


> 21 years old, bodyweight 262lbs today after gym on gym scales. have aways trained to be strong


all done,


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

back biceps

deadlifts 260kg 5reps, always go light first sessions back on deadlift

pull ups me x 7 bw over 260lbs

farmers walk shrugs 70kg 40reps

rear delt raises 5kg 40reps

cable pullovers 15kg 26reps

barbell curl against wall 50kg 11reps


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Good stuff. Will be following this.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

1venom1 said:


> back biceps
> 
> deadlifts 260kg 5reps, always go light first sessions back on deadlift
> 
> ...


Any vids of your deads mate?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Any vids of your deads mate?


i have a few uploaded in places but not recent ones of him.

if u read the title, thats when he was 19 lol


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

legs

hack squat 260kg 6reps

hamstring curls 50kg 15reps 30secs 15reps 30secs 3reps

leg extensions 30kg 15reps 30secs 15reps 30secs 7reps

calf raises 260kg 50reps

crunches 26reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

chest shoulders triceps

bench press 162.5kg 15reps

strict log press 107.5kg 7reps stupid plates fell off first time

dumbell flys 12.5kg 17reps

side raises 12.5kg 25reps

front raises 12.5kg 25reps

cable pressdowns 55kg 21reps


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Either way your a strong ass cvnt mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

1venom1 said:


> 21 years old, bodyweight 262lbs today after gym on gym scales. have aways trained to be strong and nothing else but recently did a bodybuilding show just to say ive done one. after doing it realised it was actually not as gay as i thought it would be and enjoyed it. so my goal is to get really big and strong then cut towards the end of next year and come back like a ripped dinosaur whilst having the strength to bench 600lbs deadlift like 800lbs plus. bench is at like 540lbs now and deadlift 750lbs on a standard gym bar.
> 
> all sets listed are my working sets. i build up to one big set and go to failure on that. sets before them are just gradually building up and warming up
> 
> ...


Great lifts mate 

You have a log before, sound familiar ??


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Either way your a strong ass cvnt mate


haha thanks



Galaxy said:


> Great lifts mate
> 
> You have a log before, sound familiar ??


only logged a few workouts ages ago on here, had one on bb.com ages ago


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Be following this. Have you got any pics mate?


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Be following this. Have you got any pics mate?


thats me 246lbs 5'11. got better ones from in gym last cut at 233lbs and drier will upload later. obviously weigh 263lbs first thing on morning atm so look different

View attachment 136711


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

back and bicep

deadlift 262.5kg 6reps, two more sessions and ill be back stronger on this, probs be like 265 for 7 then 267.5 for 8.

weighted pullups me+ 2.5kg 7reps

farmers shrugs 80kg 8reps, have a cut on hand so didnt wanna rip it open more

rear delts 7.5kg 36reps

cable pull over 20kg cant remember reps

barbell wall curls 52.5kg 10reps


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Monster

That is all


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

bodyweight 266lbs first thing this morning, everythings going fine not a day wasted


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

legs

hack squat 262.5kg 9reps

hamstring curls 50kg 15reps 30secs 15reps 30secs 8reps

leg extensions 30kg 15reps 30secs 15reps 30secs 15reps

calf raises 262.5kg 50reps

sit ups 28reps


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Your training style is very much hit it hard and get out isn't it mate? Do you just do straight sets or do you do drop sets and rest pauses etc?

Also out of interest are you natty or not?


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Your training style is very much hit it hard and get out isn't it mate? Do you just do straight sets or do you do drop sets and rest pauses etc?
> 
> Also out of interest are you natty or not?


most of the time i just do 1 set on an exercise, alot of the time i would just bench deadlift and curl everyday working up to 1 hard set.


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

chest shoulders triceps

bench press 165kg 16reps

strict log press 110kg 8reps

flys 15kg 17reps

side raises 15kg 18reps

front raises 15kg 20reps

cable pressdowns 60kg 19reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

back biceps

deadlift 265kg 6reps

pullups me and 5kg 8reps

rear delts 10kg 17reps

cable pullover 25kg 14reps

barbell wall curl 55kg 9reps


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Your training style is very much hit it hard and get out isn't it mate? Do you just do straight sets or do you do drop sets and rest pauses etc?
> 
> *Also out of interest are you natty or not?*


i hope this clarify's any confusion here


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> i hope this clarify's any confusion here
> 
> View attachment 136902
> 
> ...


Understood haha!

Unit though, incredible lats!


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

legs

hamstring curls 1leg 3sets x failure

leg extensions 3sets x failure

hacksquat worked up too 280kg 8reps

back extensions 1set

calf raises 1 set


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

chest shoulders triceps

incline hammer machine x4sets

flat bench press to neck x3sets

machine flys x3sets

side raises x4sets

triceps pressdowns x4sets

bodyweight on mornings is 274lbs now, get agonizing pumps though. especially in my shins when walking ****es me ****ing offf


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

back biceps, couldnt be done with walking to gym hurts too much so did it in garden

barbell rows 5sets

concentration curls 4sets each arm


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

upperbody

incline chest press 2 sets warm up 140kg 20reps 180kg 8reps 200kg 4reps

side raises 10kg 30reps 12.5kg 20reps

pressdowns 1set warm up 60kg ?reps 65kg ?reps

pulldowns 1 set warm up then 2 work sets

standing double cable bicep 2 work sets

lost appetite and body doesnt want to eat high calories, so go lower and do cardio for few days to reset body then go again. bodyweight 275lbs on morning. probably get down to 265lbs to 260lbs. also stops too much fat tissue accumulating


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

back to gym after few day off to recover a bit. weight at 266lb shin pumps have gone now but will probs be back end of week when i gain weight again.

bench press work set 180kg 13reps, good start, add 10kg each day, bench 240kg sunday

bent over rows work set 180kg 10reps

leg curls work set 15kg 30reps each leg

leg extensions work set 15kg 50reps

barbell wall curls work set 50kg 14reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

bench press 190kg 11reps

barbell rows 190kg 10reps

hamstring curl 1leg 20kg 30reps

leg extensions 20kg 50reps

barbell wall curls 55kg 11reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

bench press 200kg 10reps

bent over row 200kg 8reps

hamstring curl 1leg 25kg 17reps

leg extensions 25kg 50reps

barbell wall curl 60kg 7reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

chest shoulders triceps

bench press 210kg 6reps

side raises 20kgx ?

tricep pressdown 70kgx ?


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

back biceps

1minute rest periods

wide pulldown 4 sets

cable row 4 sets

close pulldown reverse grip 3sets

rear delts 4 sets

hammer curls 4sets

cable curls 5sets


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

1venom1 said:


> bench press 200kg 10reps
> 
> bent over row 200kg 8reps
> 
> ...


Unbelievable session there. 200kg * 10 for BP!!

Wow!!


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Not had internet for while so using phone

Basically got my strength up to being capable of 180kg bench for around 20reps but due to getting so strong so quick I keep tearing things so no choice but to train light as ****

German volume training style 10sets 10reps 1minute rests

Today after hurting pec on bench

Preacher curls 20kg 10x10

Pressdowns 40kg 10x10

Side raises 10kg 10x10

Hamstring curls 50kg but was too heavy for 10x 10


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Preacher curls 25kg 10x10

Rear delt machine 40kg 10x10

Press downs 45kg 10x10

Side raises 12.5kg 5x10 1x8

Hamstring curl 30kg 10x10

Leg extensions 40kg 10x10


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Preachers curl 30kg 5x10 1x7

Press downs 55kg 5x10 1x5

Rear delts 50kg 10x10

Side raises 12.5kg 10x10

Hamstring curl 40kg 10x10

Leg extension 50kg 10x10


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

1venom1 said:


> Preachers curl 30kg 5x10 1x7
> 
> Press downs 55kg 5x10 1x5
> 
> ...


What nationality are you?


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Legs

Narrow stance low box squat 240kg 8reps

Romanian deadlift 140kg 20reps

1lrh hamstring curl 20kg 25reps each leg


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

2 years later


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

90degree row strict 130kg 10reps

90degree row wide grip strict 120kg 9reps

Yates row 100kg 19reps

Narrow grip barbell wall curl 60kg 8reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Weak and ****tty yesterday, dehydrated I'll etc

Incline paused bench press 170kg 4reps

Incline close grip 130kg 14reps

Standing dumbell shoulder press 42.5kg 10reps


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> 2 years later


Yeah, wtf?


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Legs

Narrow stance low box squat 260kg 4reps

Romanians 160kg 20reps

1leg hamstring curl 25kg 22each leg

Back biceps

90drgree barbell row 140kg 7reps

90drgree wide grip row 130kg 7reps

Yates row to knees 110kg 18reps

Close grip barbell curl against wall 60kg 9reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Shoulders

Standing military press 100kg 11reps

Wide grip upright rows 60kg 18reps

Side raises up the rack doing sets of 10 with 1minute rest

Front raises up the rack

Rear delt raises up the rack


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

View attachment 166227


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

1venom1 said:


> View attachment 166227


What are you running?


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

21 y/o? damn


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Did deadlifts today. First time since October

Worked up to 300kg for 6reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Back to flat benching today after 11eeeks of incline work felt ****

Flat bench 202.5kg 6reps

Close grip bench 160kg 11reps

Close grip incline 140kg 11reps

Dumbell flys 25kg 20reps

Press ups 100reps total


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Arms

Overhead extensions 60kg 22reps

Barbell wall curls 50kg 15reps

Cable pressdowns 60kg 20 or something

Wall hammer curls 27.5kg 13 ish

Dip machine full stack till 100reps

Machine preachers 20kg till 100reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Legs

Narrow Squat to low box 180kg 16reps

Leg extension full stack 2sets 25reps

Hamstring curls 40kg 2sets 25reps


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

back

90 degree strict rows 120kg 16reps

yates row strict 120kg 22reps

pulldowns 100kg 17reps

underhand pulldowns 100kg 12reps

cable pullovers 20kg 3sets of 10 and 1set of 6 with 30 seconds rest

rope face pulls 20kg 3sets of 20 and 1 set off 11 with 30 seconds rest


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

shoulders

standing military press 102.5kg 11reps

wide grip upright rows 62.5kg 18reps

side raises 2.5kg up in 2.5kg increments doing 10reps with 1 minute rest up to 20kg 6reps

front raises same as side raises up to 22.5kg 7reps

rear delts 2.5kg 20reps 5kg 20reps 7.5kg 30reps 1minute rest


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

flat back bench press 1minute between each set 60x 10 100x10 140x 10 140x 10 140x6

pulldows 1minute between each set 40x10 60x 10 80x10 80x10 80x10

cable push downs 1minute between set 20x10 40x10 60x10 50x 10

wide grip upright row 1minute between sets 20x10 40x15 40x15 40x15

axle bar curls 1minute between sets barx 15 bar x 15 bar x 8


----------

